# White Bean Soup/Cassoulet



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I combined some classic recipes to make it easier and use the ingrediants I had available. Turned out well!

As you can tell this is a "rough" recipe so you can change the ingrediants and amounts! This was for two people and lasted two meals.

2 cans white beans
1 can Tomatoes – diced
1 can Chicken Soup
Celery - 2 stocks or more diced
Onion - 2 slices or more diced
Bacon – about 4 slices cut into 1 inch pieces 
Sausage – crumbled (about 1/2 a pound)
Thyme
Rosemary
Garlic - real or powder
Salt/Pepper

Cook the sausage in a Dutch oven, add the onion and celery.
Then pour in the beans, chicken soup and tomatoes.
Put the sliced bacon in (uncooked) and add the spices.

Cook until boiling on top of the range and then put in a preheated oven at 350 F

Bake at least an hour. Reheats well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you Andy, it sounds very tasty. I now know what we will be having for dinner tomorrow evening. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It would work but making such things from scratch (even going so far as to grow my own white beans and make my own duck confit) is one of my favorite pastimes. I think I'll do one the hard way.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My first attempt at a White Bean Soup/Cassoulet is in the oven, as I sit before the keyboard typing this post!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I have the duck legs to make confit and there is an upscale market across the Willamette that sells a good imitation of Toulouse sausage. I've grown an extraordinary amount of white beans so I guess I'll just have to throw a party, open the wine cabinet and make up a casserole of cassoulet. Anyone want to come visit and help me eat it?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Last evenings White Bean Soup/Casoulet turned out to be a savory treat for the taste buds. It is a recipe that requires little effort and prep time, but yields a wonderful meal in return! Thank you for the recipe Andy.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice recipe. I think I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh how I love cassoulet. I usually take the less complicated route of the Julia Child’s MTAOFC recipe. To me it is the perfect thing for a dinner party of about 8-10 on a cold and stormy winter night. 

I also make an Italian white bean dish that borders on soup. A bag of Navy beans cooked with minced onion, carrot, and celery. As the beans soften tump in a can of San Marzano tomatoes, minced garlic, some fresh spinach, a good bit of coarse black pepper, browned and sliced Italian sausage, and plenty of fennel seed (toasted and worked over lightly in a mortar and pestle).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^"Sliced Italian sausage?" Sounds like a potentially great tweak of an already great recipe. I'm thinking slicing up some andouille sausage in the mix would also prove a tasty gastronomical path to follow. Though, I suspect this might be a tough sell to the grand kids?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Beans without sausage are like apple pie without cheese/ice cream. They're good but not optimal.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^"Sliced Italian sausage?" Sounds like a potentially great tweak of an already great recipe. I'm thinking slicing up some andouille sausage in the mix would also prove a tasty gastronomical path to follow. Though, I suspect this might be a tough sell to the grand kids?


You could brown the andouille separately and let people add it as they wish. That way there's a good chance you get a lot of it! However, if they love, there's a good chance you don't get any.

Oh, another good tweak is a splash of white wine in the beans, but don't add the tomatoes or the wine until the beans are good and soft. Acid messes with the way they cook.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Great suggestion, TK167!


----------

